# Rücklaufsperre defekt?



## Topic (9. Dezember 2014)

nabend werte bordies,

ich hätte da ein problem mit meiner rarenium..
nachdem ich sie frisch gewartet hatte lief die beim probekurbeln  einwandfrei....heute dann angeln gewesen und beim jiggen drehte die  kurbel miteinmal zurück...als wenn die rücklaufsperre raus wäre, war sie  aber nicht...dieses rückkurbeln trat dann diverse male auf..bei  unterschiedlich kurbelstellungen...also ab nachhause..rolle auseinander  gebaut..und gesehen das etwas fett in die rücklaufsperre gekommen  ist...steht ja nun groß drauf..no grease...also kein fett...also das  ding auseinander gebaut und entfettet...und ein spritzer öl rauf...nun  hab ich aber das problem das sich die rolle in beide richtungen drehen  lässt...egal welche stellung die rücklaufsperre hat...hat jemand ne  vermutung woran es liegen könnte? müssen die kleinen federn alle in eine  richtung zeigen??oder gibt es dort eine spezielle anordnung? habe das  gefühl das die federn die metallkörper nicht ordnungsgemäß an ihren platz dücken ...hab schon einiges probiert..bis jetz leider ohne erfolg.

vielen dank für das lesen und im voraus danke für die hilfe


----------



## Merlin (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre defekt?*

Also das Fett + die Kälte war bestimmt das 1. Problem

Nimm das R-Lager noch einmal heraus und wische das Öl ab und lass das Lager richtig trocknen...über Nacht

Dann baue es OHNE alles wieder ein und probiere
Wenn das nicht funktioniert hast etweder was falsch eingebaut ( hast du das evtl gedreht ?) und was verloren ( Federchen etc )

Dabei kannst du gleich mal ein Photo von Rücklaufsperre machen und gucken ob die noch so aussieht wie ein Originale.


----------



## Topic (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre defekt?*

also die rücklaufsperre is defintiv vollständig...




mir ist jetz natürlich klar..das die metallkörper fehlen..hab diese nur zum bessern sehen entfernt. das fett welches dort noch zu sehen ist, befindet sich nur auf dem rand...die metallscheibe zwischen der aufnahme für die metallkörper und dem körper der rl ist fett und öl frei..

wir meinst du gedreht??? das kann man doch nur in eine position richtig einbauen...oder?


----------



## Merlin (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre defekt?*

http://fish.shimano-eu.com/media/fishing/techdocs/en/RARCI42500FA_v1_m56577569830685326.pdf


Bau sie erstmal ohne Fett und Öl zusammen


----------



## Topic (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre defekt?*

die ganze rolle ohne fett??? oder nur die rl?? denn die is ja öl und fett frei ..jedenfalls an den stellen wo es drauf ankommt...
is ja auch nicht das erste mal das ich diese rolle auseinander nehme um sie zu neu zu öl und fetten...nur das trat noch nie auf....


----------



## Merlin (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre defekt?*

Nur die R-Sperre kpl. öl + fettfei


----------



## Topic (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre defekt?*

ja ist sie ja |supergri..es is halt nur das fett am äußeren rand....das kann die funktion ja nicht beeinträchtigen....in welche richtung müssen denn die federn ausgerichtet sein? sowie auf dem bild zusehen oder anders?


----------



## Merlin (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre defekt?*

Hast du das kpl Lager Teil 11120 aufgeschraubt ?


----------



## Topic (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre defekt?*

ja....welche fehlerquellen können denn sonst noch auftreten?


----------



## Merlin (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre defekt?*

Warum machst du denn so etwas ???

Dann sieh zu das du das genauso wie es war wieder zusammen bekommst...

Also  Fett weg , Lager richtig ! wieder zusammen gebaut, Feder Teil 11108 ist auch richtig eingebaut und wird durch kein Fett beeinträchtigt?
Dann muss die R.Sperre eigentlich funktionieren...


----------



## Topic (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre defekt?*

das warum...

ich habe die rolle gewartet...ich nutze dafür liebend gern das sprühfett der firma quantum...dabei war ich wohl ein wenig großzügig..und es ist etwas davon in die rücklaufsperre gekommen...was ich aber nicht wirklich gemerkt habe...nachdem ich beim angeln dann diesen mangel feststellen musste bin ich über das ausschluss prinzip halt bei der rl hängen geblieben...also aufgeschraubt sauber gemacht und jetz sitz ich mit dem elend hier :c...
die rolle is korrekt zusammengebaut..keine teile werden beeinträchtigt durch fett oder sonstiges...der hebel der rücklaufsperre funktioniert einwandfrei..das einzige problem is mMn die anordnung der Metallkörper in der RL...ich war leider so unschlau und habe mir die anordnung nicht in bild festgehalten


----------



## Fr33 (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre defekt?*

Servus,

 schreib doch mal unseren User "Wollebre" an. Und wenn du es gar nicht mehr hinbekommst - schick ihm das Teil. Was Rollen angeht hat der da ein tolles Händchen..... lass dir dann gleich Carbon Bremsscheiben verbauen


----------



## feederbrassen (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre defekt?*

Bist du dir zu 100 % sicher das du die Federn ,auf deinem eingstellten Bild zu sehen,vor der Montage richtig ausgerichtet hast ?
Ich kenne jetzt diese Rolle nicht aber das Teil sieht dem von meiner sehr ähnlich.
Die Federn drücken gegen Metallrollen  die in einem Käfig sitzen oder ????


----------



## Topic (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre defekt?*

das mit den federn ist eben der knackpunkt...

ein kumpel hat mir eben diesen link geschickt...http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.rollenwartung.de%2Fwp-content%2Fuploads%2F2010%2F01%2FDSCF0108-300x225.jpg&imgrefurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.rollenwartung.de%2F%3Fpage_id%3D1218&h=225&w=300&tbnid=tJ-Vv-FBIGbhBM%3A&zoom=1&docid=29n7QMjTPKvV4M&ei=qWOHVM_xOMKsPcCtgYAL&tbm=isch&iact=rc&uact=3&dur=1881&page=1&start=0&ndsp=34&ved=0CCIQrQMwAA

darauf ist das ganze sehr gut zu sehen...die rücklaufsperre hält jetz auch wieder so halbwegs...sie rutscht nur ab und zu durch..vielleicht is da doch noch irgendwo bisschen fett...


----------



## feederbrassen (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre defekt?*

Das Problem hatte ich auch mal ,eigentlich simpel wenn man weis wie es geht.
Durch Fett kleben die ,,Rollen" und werden dann von den Federchen nicht mehr weggezogen ,angedrückt. .
Dann hast du keine Rücklaufsperre mehr.
Reib das Fett mit einem Lappen ab und Reichlich Öl nehmen .
Das Öl verdrängt das Fett !
Zur sicherheit den Vorgang wiederholen ,dann sollte alles wieder einwandfrei funktionieren.

P.s: Der Link hätte mir vor ein paar Monaten geholfen ,dann hätte ich nicht Stunden gebraucht um den Fehler zu finden.:m


----------



## Topic (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre defekt?*

also jetz hält sie wieder...nur so ganz optimal is das noch nich....hab sie jetz nochmal entfettet und dann gut geölt....jetz lässt sie sich beim drehen und eingeschalteter rücklaufsperre nur wenige millimter zurückdrehen...was mich extrem nervt..naja für heute reichts...vielleicht hab ich doch noch irgendwo bisschen fett übersehen welches eines der metallkörper behindert...

ich danke für eure hilfe ..ich werde morgen abend berichten ob ich es hinbekommen habe..


----------



## Topic (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre defekt?*

die rolle läuft jetz wieder einwand frei....

beim aufsetzen des deckels der rücklaufsperre...hatte sich eine der federn immer verschoben bzw..wurde so beeinträchtigt das diese nicht hielt...naja nun is alles super..also wenn jetz jemand fragen wegen ner rarenium hat..die kenn ich nun in und auswendig


----------



## Merlin (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre defekt?*

Na super:m


----------



## feederbrassen (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre defekt?*



Topic schrieb:


> die rolle läuft jetz wieder einwand frei....


#6 Top !


----------

